# green discharge, tip of pit's penis (0_o)



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

As the title says, occasionally i will notice a small green discharge on the tip of my pits penis. It wont be a significant amount, but enough to notice the mucus green tinge. It usually shows when he is excited and once the flesh part of the penis diminishes, the green substance is seen. It usually isnt there, but i notice it ever few couple of weeks. I can snap a pic the next time i see it, if anyone needs it to diagnose. Thanks, sorry for being so technical. This has been an ongoing problem and i hope to get to the bottom of it. :hammer:


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

it is smegma nothing to worry about


----------



## getsum750 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey thanx for the post I noticed the same thing on my boy...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I was going to answer but someone beat me to it  yeah nothing to worry about


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep boy stuff it happens.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i didnt know that thought it might be doggie clap or something


----------

